# Who is your favorite character?



## yhwh1st (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know if there is already a thread like this, but I didn't see one so I'll post this.

Who is your favorite character in The Hobbit and why?


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 3, 2007)

Thorin, because his name is so close to mine, and I am very evil and self-centered. The name YayGollum barely won out over No-H-Thorin, which means that Torin is my real name.  Also, he's not a very popular character, for some crazy reason. Always a good reason for me to give him a chance. 

Also, also, what's not to like? He's a Dwarf, easily my favorite race that the Tolkien person used, after Beornings. Full of pride. A prince, tossed out of his kingdom, lived for a while in some place that would be very substandard, to him, then eventually rounded up a few other rogue Dwarves, and came up with the quest to retake the Lonely Mountain. A crazy quest, no way he could have realistically fulfilled it. He was decently civil to some crazy wizard and some useless hobbit, and eventually admitted that they did help him out a bit. After all kinds of adventures and finally reclaming his kingdom, he was betrayed (but shouldn't you always expect that from some evil thief?) and forced into a war before he was really ready for one. Went out fighting and got a decent death scene. Very cool. If he had been a representative of some more popular race, lots more people would enjoy this character.

Beorn would be next, because he's a werebear, and bears are cool. Mysterious without being obnoxiously so. Private and independent. Had a cool house.

Gollum would be next, of course. He is easily the best character of that The Lord Of The Rings story, though.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 3, 2007)

Aha! I feel more like I can post my favorite now that you have. 

I have to say that Smaug is my favorite, because he is so intelligent and an intricate character. There is more to him than meets the eye, and even more (I believe) than Tolkien himself put down on paper. Before I read The Hobbit I'd never thought of dragons as being intelligent creatures, and as I read it for the first time I was thrilled and surprised to see him emerge the way he did.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 3, 2007)

Craziness. Thinking of dragons as mere terrifyingly magical beasts? I've always thought of them as terrifyingly magical as well as delightfully super intelligent. oh well. Smaug could have had more lines, probably would have been fun, but I don't see much evidence that the Tolkien guy knew much more about him. Glaurung was a lot more fun.

Ah, also, happy to be of service, giving you an excuse for another post.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm hmm. I think that's a matter of opinion, so I guess best leave well enough alone. Shall I add another?

Bard was also another favorite. Merely because his history was so intriguing. Do you know if there's more about him in either Lost Tales or Unfinished Tales? I haven't had the time to read those. Not as much time for new books anymore.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 3, 2007)

Aw, but opinions are what you were asking for, and you didn't leave your curiosity for our favorite characters alone.  Anyways, *gasp!* If Smaug is your favorite, wouldn't Bard be far from your favorite, since he killed the guy? oh well. But sure, Bard was also pretty achingly cool. Very different from the average dragon slayer. I don't remember reading anything extra about the guy in any other bookses, but mayhaps someone who has read the things more recently could prove me wrong.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 3, 2007)

I concede your point.

Concerning Bard the dragon slayer, whether or not I like a character doesn't depend very much on what they do to each other (that is to some extent). 

Anybody else have a favorite they want to contribute?


----------



## Turgon (Aug 26, 2007)

My favourite characters in the Hobbit?

Well of the dwarves I'd have to plump for Balin as being my favourite, as I thought he was the cool one. Always struck me as strange that as, if I'm remembering a-rightly, the oldest of the dwarves, he was always the look-out. I always wondered if he wasn't just compensating for his failing eyesight. 



> 'I shall take watch tonight!' said Balin. 'I can spot a dragon's feather from three leagues away so I can.'
> 
> And with this the crazy old duffer walked straight into a nearby tree. Balin, though, held for the rest of his days that it was the *tree* that walked in to him. As if such a thing was possible!



Smaug is also a favourite, the coolest dragon in all of Tolkien's work. He was witty, charming, and let's not forget - a real snappy dresser with that diamond waistcoat.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 26, 2007)

Aha! Another Smaug fan! Kudos to you Turgon. I also agree that he was "a real snappy dresser".  Though he did forget to 'button his waistcoat' all the way up.


----------



## Aglarband (Nov 7, 2007)

Beorn. The way he comes in during the battle of Five armies? Hardcore to the max. The fact he can change into a bear is just sweet.


----------



## baragund (Nov 8, 2007)

I like Bombur and the trolls for the comic relief...


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 8, 2007)

Smaug, of course! Evil Gandalf ...*grrrrrrrumble*


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

Beorn. Because he likes honey, and so do I. 

And being able to turn into a bear and smash goblins to smithereens also helps increase his status in my eyes, of course.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 26, 2007)

For me I have to say Thorin, for he really gave me the vision and feel of what Middle Earth dwarves were like when I first read The Hobbit. The rest of the dwarves didn't really distinguish themselves much in my mind. Later when I read Lord of the Rings, Gimli pretty much fit the dwarfish Thorin mold in my mind.

I did like Bard and my interest in the men of Dale was piqued, but their part in the story was short if very important.


----------



## Leveller (Dec 2, 2007)

I really liked the captain and the butler of the wood elves  getting drunk on the kings wine... Also Gandalf of course. He is often overlooked cos he is so obvious but he's a really cool grumpy old man


----------



## Bucky (Dec 21, 2007)

Thorin's a dork.

Bilbo Baggin's the best!

Of the Dwarves, Balin's cool.
So are Fili & Kili.

Gandalf is Gandalf.
And if you've heard one quarter of what I've heard about Gandalf..........


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 3, 2008)

The Trolls! 

When I think back and then get that urge to read the Hobbit again, it's usually for the Trolls  

"Dawn *take you* all, and be *stone* to *you*!" -The Hobbit


----------



## Gilthoniel (Apr 3, 2008)

I hate Thorin!!

I like the eagles... They make me smile! 

And Gollum... I can't help but feel he's destined for a greater importance somehow... Him and that ring as well.. 

xo


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 4, 2008)

My favorite character (lame and unoriginal as this may sound) is Bilbo. 

I was largely disappointed when he did not play a bigger part in Lord of the Rings. Damn Frodo!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 4, 2008)

I have no particular favorites. That's like asking which is your favorite cogwheel in the clock. They are all equally necessary to make everything run right. 

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 5, 2008)

*looks stunned, then thoughtful*

Well said Barley, leave it to you to look past the question to find the best answer.


----------



## Curufin (May 13, 2008)

Thranduil, but there's not a lot to choose from (for me anyway) in the Hobbit.


----------



## Echo (May 14, 2008)

I like Balin of all the dwarves, but I think Bilbo really shone as the hero, especially with the way he defeated the spiders in Mirkwood.


----------



## Eamon (May 15, 2008)

Beorn and Thorin.


----------



## Confusticated (May 15, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I have no particular favorites. That's like asking which is your favorite cogwheel in the clock. They are all equally necessary to make everything run right.
> 
> Barley



But our favorite is asked for, not the most necessary.

Plus characters have more.. hmm... character than cogwheels.

While you choose necessity as a basis for a favorite, I choose endearment and pure likability. Favorite is Bilbo, though Gandalf is close for his wit and good nature.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 17, 2008)

Wonderful words, Nom 

I think that if I were to have any over for supper in my own home it would be Bilbo for his manners, but at the pub I would invite Kili and Fili!


----------



## Beorn84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Beorn....i want him as a neighbor


----------



## RindsayRohan (Oct 11, 2015)

yhwh1st said:


> I don't know if there is already a thread like this, but I didn't see one so I'll post this.
> 
> Who is your favorite character in The Hobbit and why?


Thorin is complicated in the way that Shakespeare's Henrys are, and he embodies so literally the struggle of all Middle Earth: the ability to save oneself at the cost of all that is decent in the world.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 15, 2016)

yhwh1st said:


> I don't know if there is already a thread like this, but I didn't see one so I'll post this.
> 
> Who is your favorite character in The Hobbit and why?




Def Bilbo, and not just because hes the main character. I love his character even more than Frodo.


----------



## Skyla_Mae_03 (Dec 27, 2016)

My favorite is definitely Kili. He is a sort-of immature warrior who is the most protected in the entire group. He also fights like therebis no tomarrow when he watches Fili die. (In his case, there is no tomarrow.)

Fili is next. He is more responsible than Kili, but he is still not as mature as Thorin. He looks after Kili, he choses to stay with him when Thorin leaves him behind. It's very adorable if you ask me.

After that would have to be Thorin. He is just so bold and majestic. Even though he makes me mad when he leaves his own nephews behind behind in Laketown, and when he gives into the Dragon sickness and doubted his own team when they said they didn't have the Arkenstone. But he turns back to the "good side". And Kili stands up to Thorin and they make up. I have a screenshot on my phone of the moment in The Battle of the Five Armies where Thorin and Kili have there heads together. 

If I had to choose a fourth favorite, it would be Legolas. He is an amazing fighter, and he is a rebel. He is also wants to have his own life, so he goes out into the world on his own. It's just amazing.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 28, 2016)

yhwh1st said:


> I don't know if there is already a thread like this, but I didn't see one so I'll post this.
> 
> Who is your favorite character in The Hobbit and why?



Bilbo! Always. Gandalf was okay, but he was a bit shady in the Hobbit. Disappearing and all, then reappearing at the end. Regarding the dwarves, I liked Balin. So, I was saddened by his death in Fellowship.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Jan 14, 2017)

I think my favorite character in the Hobbit, is also Bilbo. I find his character to have more honor and more fun to read about than Frodo. Overall, I loved the Hobbit more than LOTR's (but i do love lord of the rings lol). But as a hero I think Bilbo is so much better, as a literary fictional character I think he's better on so many levels.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 14, 2017)

Bilbo. He actually has character development compared to the wooden Frodo. I am currently reading _The Two Towers_ and I can NOT connect to Frodo at all. Bilbo, however really grows throughout _The Hobbit.

_
CL


----------



## The Old Eregionan (Jan 20, 2017)

Bard's Black Arrow.


----------



## Morwen Greenleaf (Apr 3, 2018)

Bilbo, not exactly sure why. I just love the way he changes throughout the story (just noticed it's been said before). Besides him, I really like Thranduil but that's mostly for his looks


----------



## The Old Eregionan (Apr 7, 2018)

I like Morwen's rationale and also alliteration, so I have decided to add Bilbo to my double-favorite list which was previously Black Bart's Arrow alone.


----------



## Halasían (Apr 10, 2018)

In the Hobbit? Bilbo. And Gandalf.


----------



## Blueduindain (Apr 16, 2018)

Turgon said:


> My favourite characters in the Hobbit?
> 
> Well of the dwarves I'd have to plump for Balin as being my favourite, as I thought he was the cool one. Always struck me as strange that as, if I'm remembering a-rightly, the oldest of the dwarves, he was always the look-out. I always wondered if he wasn't just compensating for his failing eyesight.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Balin was pretty cool; it's a shame he died in fellowship of the ring.  I cried first time i read that scene.

Smaug was an Awsome Villan! If i ever get pet lizard, i'm naming it Smaug!



Eamon said:


> Beorn and Thorin.


I was thinking the same thing I read Beorn's parts over and over, Those pages are well worn at this point.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 4, 2018)

The first time I read the Hobbit I was enthralled by Elrond and his elves of Imladris. Sure dwarves are amazing but the way Tolkien wrote of the elves was and still is simply breathtaking. Also from the first page when Bilbo as well as Hobbit-kind are introduced pulled me in and never let go.


----------



## Sam Pat (May 18, 2018)

Turgon said:


> My favourite characters in the Hobbit?
> 
> Well of the dwarves I'd have to plump for Balin as being my favourite, as I thought he was the cool one. Always struck me as strange that as, if I'm remembering a-rightly, the oldest of the dwarves, he was always the look-out. I always wondered if he wasn't just compensating for his failing eyesight.
> 
> ...



Agreed!
I always saw Balin as a more of a leader the Thorin tbh. He has the respect of all the dwarves and deserves it. I watched the LOTR films before reading the Hobbit book, and now feel a touch of guilt whenever i see Balins final resting place.


----------



## st0rmb0rn (Jun 9, 2018)

Bilbo. We're a lot alike. I don`t like going places like him, and I love food, and I'm very short (I`m 5'2).


----------



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 3, 2018)

Gandalf, to me, was the most intriguing character. At first, he seems somewhat guileful and tricksy, gulling Bilbo into an invitation to tea, scratching a secret mark on Bilbo's door, then masterfully organizing the invasion of the dwarves a couple at a time. His first words to Bilbo are a rather complicated response to an offhand, standard greeting, making us think that here is someone inclined to wring all possible meanings from simple words, perhaps looking for an advantage by confusing Bilbo?

_"Do you wish me a good morning, or mean that it is a good morning whether I want it or not; or that you feel good this morning;
or that it is a morning to be good on?"
_
Although Bilbo blithely dismisses all of Gandalf's queries, the seed has been planted that Gandalf, at least, thinks deeper about things than what appears on the surface. This trait follows him throughout the story, always shading him with that bit of doubt - Did he mean that, or is he just twisting things to suit him again?

We know from Bilbo's gushing that Gandalf seems to possess magical qualities (those cuff links, for example), yet we are left unsure if these actually ARE magic, or just Bilbo's rather naive interpretation of things not usually found in the Shire. Is Gandalf truly endowed with powers beyond that of mortals, or does he rely on a bit of hucksterism and stage magic to enhance his reputation? After all, Bilbo recalls Gandalf telling stories that entice normal, sober hobbit lads and lasses to "[go] off into the Blue for mad adventures", and isn't that the hallmark of those that want to take advantage of those with limited exposure to things? Convince them that the grass is greener on the other side?

It wasn't until Gandalf disappeared and left Bilbo and the dwarves to deal with the Trolls as best as they could, then reappeared in the nick of time, that I was able to sense his true purpose - the education of one Bilbo Baggins, from complacent hobbit to spider-stabbing hero. Gandalf's masterful manipulation of Bilbo's crash course in courage became delightful as it twisted and turned, from the rescue by the Eagles to the abandonment of the party at the eaves of Mirkwood. It was Gandalf's words and actions in the main, that guided Bilbo's growth and development into a wonderful quest tale for the ages.

Also - I love a good fireworks show.


----------



## Miguel (Sep 3, 2018)

Thistle Bunce said:


> Gandalf, to me, was the most intriguing character. At first, he seems somewhat guileful and tricksy, gulling Bilbo into an invitation to tea, scratching a secret mark on Bilbo's door, then masterfully organizing the invasion of the dwarves a couple at a time. His first words to Bilbo are a rather complicated response to an offhand, standard greeting, making us think that here is someone inclined to wring all possible meanings from simple words, perhaps looking for an advantage by confusing Bilbo?
> 
> _"Do you wish me a good morning, or mean that it is a good morning whether I want it or not; or that you feel good this morning;
> or that it is a morning to be good on?"
> ...






> _"What talk is this, What are you saying Saruman?"_


----------



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 4, 2018)

Indeed...one of the more engaging elements of going from The Hobbit to the trilogy is seeing how Gandalf is portrayed in each. Naturally, as a 'fairy-tale for children', The Hobbit's Gandalf was much less complex, albeit Tolkien provided a few hints as to his actual capability, which we see displayed in far greater detail in the trilogy. As someone who read Hobbit AFTER the trilogy, I was fascinated with the Hobbit Gandalf seemingly being far less complex than I knew him to be - and probably read way too much into his character as a result. 

For example, when Gandalf leaves the party at the edge of Mirkwood, he says, _"Now we had this all out before, when we landed on the Carrock," he said. "It is no use arguing. I have, as I told you, some pressing business away south; and I am already late through bothering with you people." _I knew that business in the south was dealing with the 'Necromancer', and that there was a good deal of the (eventual) story that was not made available at that point, if one had not yet found the trilogy. I often regret the fact that I read the works "backwards", and so had to deal with the Hobbit characters with far more pre-knowledge than Tolkien intended. A case of knowing too much, methinks.

(As a side note, I first found Fellowship in a used book store while on vacation, devoured it immediately, then had to wait over a year until I found Two Towers and another year till I stumbled over a copy of Return of the King. Seems impossible now, but back in the 60's, Tolkien works were as rare as adventure loving hobbits. I didn't find Hobbit until the mid-70's)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 4, 2018)

You must have missed the 60's, then! 

The paperbacks were everywhere by 66, and I picked up my first copies in 67, used (ten cents each). 

Wish I'd also grabbed the Ace editions that were sitting there -- I found them again years later, but try doing it now!


----------



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 4, 2018)

No, it was more that the 60's missed my area. Not many bookstores, used or otherwise, in a sleepy, rural backwater. Not being old enough to drive, no Internet, and a town library that was only open on alternate Thursdays meant that getting new books was darn nigh impossible. Only real chance I got were those family vacations out in civilization, once a year. More than made up for having to share a back seat with my pesty little sister


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 4, 2018)

Thistle Bunce said:


> (As a side note, I first found Fellowship in a used book store while on vacation, devoured it immediately, then had to wait over a year until I found Two Towers and another year till I stumbled over a copy of Return of the King. Seems impossible now, but back in the 60's, Tolkien works were as rare as adventure loving hobbits. I didn't find Hobbit until the mid-70's)


Interesting, I first read _Fellowship _in 2016, then had to wait till Christmas for the rest of the trilogy in one book, and read that for the first part of the new year! It was the longest wait till Christmas *EVER. 

*


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 4, 2018)

Jeez -- and I thought _I _grew up in the sticks!

Getting back to a point in your first post, Thistle Bunce, good catch on the "education" theme. It's followed in LOTR too of course. You might be interested in this:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/inde...there-was-a-lot-left-out-in-the-hobbit.23522/


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 4, 2018)

After I got hooked by reading The Hobbit, the only Tolkien book I could find was Return of the King. So I read the last book first, and then The Fellowship and finally The Two Towers.


----------



## Balin Fundinul (Jan 14, 2019)

My favorite character is Balin as you see! I don't know why, but he seems symphatetic to me.


----------



## BountyHunter (Jan 15, 2019)

Bilbo for me. Although Gandalf runs a close second.


----------



## Miguel (Jan 15, 2019)

This is my favorite character, yeah the moth. I'm unaware if this was in the book or not. I truly love this scene.


----------



## Arthfael (Jan 15, 2019)

Seeing as I cannot choose between the two, I will have two answers. 

My first favorite is Thorin Oakenshield. 
Thorin was smart, proud, brave, intelligent, vengeful and a bit stubborn. He was infamous for a high sense of importance and rank, but valued very nearly every individual of any status. He was extremely noble and highly respectable with a flair of vanity about him. He was respected by many throughout Middle Earth.

He shared the greed of his family and had an extensive love for gold, though he valued the welfare of others as well. He was immensely brave and was willing to give himself up for any just cause, though this may be to a limit since the upcoming of the Battle of the Five Armies might have come as an exception.

Until the time of his death, he seemed to be cruel, stubborn and vain, and had a very high opinion of value. He was obsessed with possession of the Arkenstone, since it was the heirloom of his family and part of the Mountain itself. 

In the films, he is portrayed rather friendly, but hostile to the Elves and suspicious of Bilbo. However in film two, he becomes more determined to gain the Arkenstone and the treasure. This led to him becoming increasingly determined to have it, even willing to let Bilbo die rather than risk the quest fail. When Balin realized that Thorin was not himself, he believed that the sickness had fallen onto his companion and convinced him to enter. When he learned that Bilbo didn't have the Arkenstone, he menacingly walked towards him and put the sword out towards him, as if he intended to kill him, only to be stopped when he noticed Smaug.

In the final film, Balin recognises that Thorin has utterly succumbed to dragon sickness, and confides this tearfully to Bilbo. Thorin even begins to talk like Smaug, slowly, stressing sibilant syllables. He repeatedly berates and shouts at his followers, almost strangling Bilbo to death on the revelation that he gave the Arkenstone to Bard and Thranduil and later banishes and threatens to kill Dwalin. When the battle breaks out, he refuses to help the elves, men of Dale, or even his cousin Dain against the Orcs, and he barricades himself in the mountain, along with his company, who by now clearly follow his orders out of loyalty alone rather than love.

However, he eventually comes to his senses after experiencing a hallucination of Smaug underneath a solid gold floor created from their attempt to kill him, casting off his grandfather's crown and robes, he leads his relieved company to reinforce Dain's forces who rally around their rightful King and push back against the Orcs.

My second answer is Smaug. Yes, the evil dragon. That one. I find him intriguing and interesting, and if he were on the side of good, rather than his own side, he could have been a powerful ally.
Smaug is portrayed as being psychopathic, extremely sadistic, confident, violent, cruel, arrogant, intelligent and greedy, possessing an unquenchable desire for gold. His most distinguishing characteristic (aside from his greed) is his arrogance, as Smaug proudly boasts of his superiority and impregnability to Bilbo during their encounter. However, this proves to be his downfall, as he unwittingly reveals the weak spot in his chest to Bilbo when showing the Hobbit how he had willfully coated his underbelly in treasure to protect it.

Smaug seems primarily motivated by personal greed rather than a desire to do evil, and does not seem to serve any allegiance other than his own. While he does ruthlessly destroy Dale and lays waste to the Dwarves of the Lonely Mountain during his attack on the Lonely Mountain, once he has assumed dominion of the region he seems content to allow the rest of Middle Earth to go about its business, so long as he or his treasure remains undisturbed; although this could be because he feels that the people living in the region have nothing he wants. Highly intelligent, Smaug appears to possess a rather sardonic sense of humor, darkly mocking Bilbo while they converse within the Lonely Mountain's treasure chamber. Smaug seems to dislike Dwarves, considering them to be weak and pathetic creatures far beneath him, making unfavorable comments about Thror and showing no remorse over his slaughter of their kind and claiming of their kingdom. While conversing with Bilbo, Smaug is also able to quickly surmise the reason for Bilbo's presence in Erebor, and also correctly deduces that the Dwarves received aid from the men of Esgaroth in reaching the mountain.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Feb 14, 2019)

yhwh1st said:


> I don't know if there is already a thread like this, but I didn't see one so I'll post this.
> 
> Who is your favorite character in The Hobbit and why?


Bilbo hands down


----------



## Varking (Feb 17, 2019)

I would love for it to have been any of the Dwarves because I am a huge mark for all things Dwarven but the top two favorites were Gandalf and Radagast. Just the way they had viewed different things made me wish they had even more screen time but I also understand that wouldn't really have been in line with the books.


----------



## Inziladun (Mar 2, 2019)

Bilbo for sure, his thoughts and emotions are so real, and when he gets into the thick of things he never quits! He is so modest and admirable.


----------



## Desert Loon (Mar 3, 2019)

I think probably Beorn - at least I have often fantasized about living his lifestyle.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Mar 10, 2019)

I first read, _The Hobbit _when I was quite young. At that time, _Beorn _was my fav character. He was a fierce loner but benevolent and fought always on the side of good. In my child's mind he was a magical warrior, a true fairy tale hero. I am still very enamored of him.

As an adult reader I find I am drawn most to _Thranduil_. He is so attune to nature, the greenways and the woodlands, feeling his best there. He even wears a simple crown of berries, leaves, flowers, etc. befitting the season.

However, he is not one to stay safe there separate from the dangers of Middle Earth. He too is always on the side of right and willing to go to battle to ward off evil. Though wary of strangers, like _Beorn, _he too is friendly with men fighting alongside them and even dwarves in the_ Battle of Five Armies._

He cares for his ppl protecting them as best he can. His Kingdom borders the _Enchanted River _with his halls set underground like _Menegroth of Doriath _of old. Though wistful of times past (as most elves are) he had good reason to remember,

_"But there was in Thranduil's heart a still deeper shadow. He had seen the horror of Mordor and could not forget it. If ever he looked south its memory dimmed the light of the Sun, and though he knew that it was now broken and deserted and under the vigilance of the Kings of Men, fear spoke in his heart that it was not conquered for ever; it would arise again."
UF, Appendix B
_
Plus like me, he is fond of white gems and silver.


----------



## Lych92 (Jul 31, 2019)

1. Gandalf, because of his wisdom (and wit).

2. Bilbo, as I can relate on a personal level -- loves his food, dislikes getting dirty, getting pulled into adventures he didn't asked for.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 31, 2019)

For me, I would say the alledged Tom Bombadil, he is mysterious, seemingly carefree, no one knows his real name or age or what he is, has a beautiful wife, posesses great hidden powers...! And above all he is a great pure true lover of Nature!
I think Radagast and he would be the best of friends...


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (Aug 5, 2019)

A tie between Túrin and Bilbo.

As for bad guy Sauron the dark lord of Mordor.


----------



## Aldarion (Aug 10, 2019)

Either Beorn or Smaug. I don't know why, I typically like secondary / supporting characters much more than protagonists. And both Beorn and Smaug first scare sh*t out of protagonists, and then reveal intellectual side - without losing any of their scariness.


----------



## rollinstoned (Aug 18, 2019)

Bilbo.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 18, 2019)

Confusion reigns here, it seems. Neither Tom nor Turin appear in the book in question.

As for Sauron, he "appears" -- sort of -- as the Necromancer, but wasn't, at the time, connected in Tolkien's mind with the Dark Lord, so you could say that, in the "world" of The Hobbit, he didn’t exist.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 22, 2019)

Gandalf _(anybody surprised?) _

Though I simply can’t view Gandalf as portrayed in TH in isolation. As probably with many if not most people, I first read LoTR, in the German translation at age 27, the original at almost 30. TH definitely came later, so I already had some kind of LoTR “picture” of Gandalf lodged in my mind by then. Nowadays, I automatically see Sir Ian McKellen when reading anything about Gandalf. I think McKellen nailed his character more perfectly (though perhaps not by much) than any of the others – and probably often *despite* PJ.

A side note: I once saw an interesting take of what one could call “The Ring Saga”: a boxed set (paperbacks, I think) with seven books in it. TH as book 1, and the others the six books as defined by JRRT himself, rather than the three volumes as first published for well-known reasons.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 22, 2019)

Have you ever listened to the BBC Radio version of LOTR ? (1978, I think). Michael Hordern made an excellent Gandalf.

Still my favorite dramatic adaptation.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 22, 2019)

No, I never was much of a radio buff, except for around 1973/74, when I listened to the "American Top 40" hosted by "Wolfman" Jack on Sunday evenings, with headphones on the radio of my dad's "stereo system" (he wasn't much of a hi-fi freak, as one said then) while my parents watched TV. And in college, when I didn't have a TV. I'm more of a visual guy (I used to joke that to make sure I did something that someone asked / told me to do, I'd have to write it down - but after having written it down and read it, I could throw the note away, as *now* I could remember it). But that said, I guess it might irritate me if I heard a voice that wasn't Sir Ian McKellen's doing Gandalf ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 22, 2019)

They have similar "styles", I'd say.

The adaptation follows the book far more closely, though they too left out TB and the Barrow-downs. They did include Maggot's farm and Crickhollow. And Glorfindel!

I will say I can listen without gritting my teeth -- something I can't say about the movies.

BTW, the method I mentioned on another thread, cutting to the scene of the action during the Council of Elrond, was used very effectively. 

The cast included a number of accomplished stage and film actors. Ian Holm, who played Bilbo in the films, played Frodo in this.

My favorite way to listen to the CD's is in the dark -- an episode nightly while in bed.


----------



## Rilien (Aug 22, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Have you ever listened to the BBC Radio version of LOTR ? (1978, I think). Michael Hordern made an excellent Gandalf.
> 
> Still my favorite dramatic adaptation.



Yes! I thought it was 1980-ish though. I distinctly remember tuning in to hear it when it was first broadcast. I was so excited, I had my copy of the Fellowship of the Ring in my hands, ready to follow along, haha.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 22, 2019)

I think you're right. Wiki says broadcast 81, I believe.

Hah. I remember when it was rebroadcast, I taped it. One night, I had to leave right after it began, so I turned the sound down, but left it on. My roommate came home, thought I'd forgotten to turn the radio off, so did it himself. Aaargh!


----------



## Chris_Kross (Jan 23, 2020)

Thorin of course


----------



## StarGift (Feb 2, 2020)

Probably Beorn.


----------



## Ahiru_Yune (Feb 2, 2020)

I hafta say Fili no doubt about that


----------



## grendel (Feb 2, 2020)

My favorite character in The Hobbit is Beorn. Very interesting guy with not nearly enough backstory.

If we're expanding to LotR (as seems to be the rule), it would be Sauron. I tend to be fascinated by the bad guys (you can probably tell by my user name). When I had read LotR and not yet glommed onto the Simarillion and learned all about the First and Second Ages, I wondered... who IS this guy? Why is he so evil?


----------



## MrUnderhill (Mar 10, 2020)

Like many previous posters, I'm going to have to say that either Bilbo or Gandalf would win the award for my "favorite character" in _The Hobbit_. Though I'd like to second what Aldarion said above--Smaug is an outstanding character. In fact, he is very close to being my favorite. His conversation with Bilbo is excellent reading. It would have been easy for Tolkien to make him a simple brute; but, great writer that he was, Tolkien turned Smaug into a fascinating actor in the story. I cannot help but smile as the cruel dragon reveals his "wicked and...wily heart" with each verbal barb shot at our main protagonist. I believe that Tolkien's talents for character development and storytelling are most evident in the little details, and a complicated Smaug is a prime example of one of those little details.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 10, 2020)

If you get a chance, MrUnderhill, I think you'd enjoy reading T.A. Shippey's Author of the Century; it contains a fascinating examination of Smaug's character. For instance, as an American reader, I never noticed something he points out -- that none of the characters "sound" particularly _English _-- until we meet Smaug, but then he turns out to be a sort of caricature of the haughty, upper-class Victorian gentleman of 19th century fiction, who insults with overpoliteness: "You seem familiar with my name" -- being "familiar" was seen as a low-class trait -- "but I don't seem to remember _smelling _you, before". Hilarious.


----------



## MrUnderhill (Mar 10, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> If you get a chance, MrUnderhill, I think you'd enjoy reading T.A. Shippey's Author of the Century; it contains a fascinating examination of Smaug's character. For instance, as an American reader, I never noticed something he points out -- that none of the characters "sounds" particularly _English _-- until we meet Smaug, but then he turns out to be a sort of caricature of the haughty, upper-class Victorian gentleman of 19th century fiction, who insults with overpoliteness: "You seem familiar with my name" -- being "familiar" was seen as a low-class trait -- "but I don't seem to remember _smelling _you, before". Hilarious.


Thank you for the recommendation! I'm adding _Author of the Century _to my reading list...I love books that explore great literature and great writers. That bit about Smaug that you included is quite funny! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 10, 2020)

Yes, and he also shows how Smaug's language changes, when Bilbo mentions _revenge,_ to a much more archaic and exalted mode, approaching Old Testament speech. Plus, Tolkien manages to indicate Smaug's vanity, and a certain foolishness, in a few lines. The whole episode is really a tour-de-force by Tolkien.

I don't agree with Shippey on everything -- I think he under-appreciates the importance of the early chapters of Fellowship to the structure of the story, for example -- but his insights on Tolkien's use of language are very valuable. The section on the juggling of decorum in the Council of Elrond is outstanding.


----------



## MrUnderhill (Mar 10, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yes, and he also shows how Smaug's language changes, when Bilbo mentions _revenge,_ to a much more archaic and exalted mode, approaching Old Testament speech. Plus, Tolkien manages to indicate Smaug's vanity, and a certain foolishness, in a few lines. The whole episode is really a tour-de-force.
> 
> I don't agree with Shippey on everything -- I think he under-appreciates the importance of the early chapters of Fellowship to the structure of the story, for example -- but his insights on Tolkien's use of language are very valuable. The section on the juggling of decorum in the Council of Elrond is outstanding.


Very interesting! Can't wait to get my hands on a copy and read all about it! If there are any other "books about the books" or "books about the author" that you found particularly insightful I'd love to know about them.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 10, 2020)

There are a number, though there's a lot of chaff among the wheat, especially from people trying to cash in, in the wake of the movies.

Shippey's other book, The Road to Middle Earth,  is well worth reading, even with some overlap. John Garth's Tolkien and the Great War is valuable on the influence of his early life experiences and friendships on his vision.

Of very early studies, Tolkien's World, by Randel Helms, from 1974, is particularly good on structure, but may be hard to find, as I don't believe it was ever reprinted. But Author goes into structural aspects too.

Another one, Master of Middle Earth, 1972, by Paul Kocher, fortunately was reprinted after the films came out, and contains an insightful re-evaluation, and rehabilitation of, Aragorn's character, partly in response to a dismissive, and frankly silly, assessment by an earlier critic.

But don't neglect the additional material published by Tolkien's son Christopher! Want to read about the Battles of the Fords of Isen, where Theoden's son was killed, or how the Nazgul hunted for the Ring? Get Unfinished Tales. And for the First Age -- and a lot of heartbreak -- the Silmarillion is a must.



After that, there's the 12 volume History of Middle Earth.

Enough reading for a lifetime.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 10, 2020)

Oh, so you think I'm funny, EA?


(I knew that meme would come in handy!)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 10, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, so you think I'm funny, EA?
> View attachment 6549
> 
> (I knew that meme would come in handy!)


No, never 😁


----------



## MrUnderhill (Mar 10, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> There are a number, though there's a lot of chaff among the wheat, especially from people trying to cash in, in the wake of the movies.
> 
> Shippey's other book, The Road to Middle Earth,  is well worth reading, even with some overlap. John Garth's Tolkien and the Great War is valuable on the influence of his early life experiences and friendships on his vision.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all of this info! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 10, 2020)

You're welcome. And I'm sure others will be along with additional ideas.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 12, 2020)

Books I found interesting were Patrick Curry's 1997 "Defending Middle-earth; Tolkien: Myth and Modernity", Verlyn Flieger's 1997 "A Question of Time; J.R.R. Tolkien's Road to Faërie", and Joseph Pearce's 1998 "Tolkien - Man and Myth; A literary Life". Pearce emphasizes JRRT's Catholicism as an influence on his writing, Curry points out why very secular people also find so much in JRRT's works, and Flieger shows how JRRT was in many ways quite a modern - though definitely not modern*ist* - writer, emphasizing his use of time.
Now some of these books might be a bit hard to get by now. I believe I bought the books by Curry and Pearce fairly close to their publication date, while I bought Flieger's quite a while later, probably more than 10 years after publication - but have not been able to get my hands on another book of hers which had been re-published after the LoTR films came out.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Mar 15, 2020)

Radagast for me. I love his shaman/druid like approach.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 15, 2020)

He seems clearly modeled on St. Francis to me. I think the druid angle comes more from the movies.

I admit to hoping for more of him in the book. An interesting character.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Mar 15, 2020)

Elrond and Bilbo


----------



## Shadow (Mar 24, 2021)

Reading the book again, and half way at this point. I can‘t go past Gandalf. He’s one of the best characters in all literature. And I can connect his appearance in the Hobbit with what we see in Lord of the Rings just fine.


----------

